# Aquatic Wood



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I saw some "Aquatic wood" at petco. I want to tie my java fern on to it because right now it is hot glued to a ornament and dosen't seam to be grabbing on to it very well. So what exactly is Drift Wood. I have heard that it alters PH and leaches stuff that makes your tank brown, it this true? Can I stop it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

drift wood will lower your ph. and unless you boil it for a while before putting it in your tank, it can leach tannins into the water, turning it brown.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

isnt that good in some ways though? It helps me because i want a low Ph


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I work at Petco, I wish we sold bigger pieces of that driftwood instead of pieces that look like they broke off a piece of firewood (all square looking and one side of one was flat like it was cut). You can find some good pieces at Petco but the size is lacking for those with bigger tanks.

I was told that if you find wood outside you want to use then you soak it in bleach and then let it sit outside in the sun for a couple of days to dry and that will make it safe for your tank. Can anyone confirm this? I'm just the dog and bird guy here to learn about fish. :-D


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

If you want the skinny on wood as well as the chance to buy some of the best looking and tank safe wood you will ever see, hop on over to http://www.amazonmoosey.com/swampwood1.htm


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

If you have a petland or other specialty fish store in your area they may have malaysian driftwood. I have alot of it, I did boil it first. it all looks natural and no flat sides.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

MYGOBYRULES said:


> If you have a petland or other specialty fish store in your area they may have malaysian driftwood. I have alot of it, I did boil it first. it all looks natural and no flat sides.


Thanks, but I only need a small stick of driftwood basically.


----------

